# 1ѻ        .

## Doomer

.

   1ѻ    .                1: .

http://biz.cnews.ru/news/top/index.s...071#top_static

http://www.1c.ru/rus/support/outsourcing.html

 ?

----------


## axyst

1-,     ,         .    1   ,       1,             .

 -         (    ) ,     .

----------


## karaganda

,  ?!

----------


## Lyn

> 1: .


,

----------

